
Back to the Future: Hooking Retro Machines Up to the Internet - adchsm
https://mobilejazz.com/blog/back-to-the-future-hooking-retro-machines-up-to-the-internet/
======
fairpx
Fascinating. If I had more spare time, I would want to set up a couple of
computers, from the early days of the internet, install a modified browser on
each, and have the modified browser only access websites (from
web.archive.org) from the year that computer existed. If anyone wants to take
on this project, feel free to do so

